# can you use a solenoid on a small co2 set up?



## Eboeagles (7 Jun 2012)

Has anyone ever used a solenoid with one of the small disposable CO2 sets?

I have a solenoid that I bought off ebay a while back (Lunapet) but twice when I've tried it with my TMC 95g set it seemed to work fine on testing and setting up only for me to return after work to an empty bottle. 

When I've looked at the tube size / output hole on the  TMC reg its smaller than the hole / tube size on the solenoid. So I've assumed it was that rather than a faulty solenoid. Anyone know whether this assumption is likely?

I gave up a long time ago and have just had it in a drawer but I now have a reg for an FE and I would like it timed so I'm thinking of hooking it up - the tube / hole size on the reg is the same as on the solenoid, however I do not want to empty a whole FE in one go! 

Another thought is to try and cut out the tubing between reg and the solenoid, but I can't see how to do this unless there is something you can buy? I guess for the sake of £20 I should just buy a new solenoid but I'm very impatient and would like to get this up & running!

Thanks in advance for your thoughts / input.

Phil


----------



## wazuck (7 Jun 2012)

Get a thread measuring device and measure the threads to make sure they are the same. Using threads that are even slightly different is NOT advisable when playing with high pressure! Hope this helps.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (7 Jun 2012)

Ideally the solenoid should fix directly to the reg. Check for leaks, soapy water should work if you have nothing else?


----------



## Eboeagles (7 Jun 2012)

Thanks guys. I think the threads are the same on the connections it's the hole the tube goes over that was different?

How do u connect directly to the reg? Is there a connector u can get? The connections each side are the same? Or am i missing something?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (10 Jun 2012)

There are lots of different pressure couplings available. Could'nt say what you need without knowing what threads you have. When I needed adaptors I went to the experts - the trade counter of a local supplier. They can tell just by looking exactly what you need.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Jun 2012)

I want one of these ;

http://greenleafaquariums.com/brands/Atomic.html

Does anyone know of stockists in uk?


----------



## ideophone (10 Jun 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> I want one of these ;
> 
> http://greenleafaquariums.com/brands/Atomic.html
> 
> Does anyone know of stockists in uk?



I picked up an atomic inline off eBay (was recommended to me by @londondragon )


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Jun 2012)

I mean the Regulator+solenoid


----------



## ideophone (11 Jun 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> I mean the Regulator+solenoid



Apologies realised that after posting .. me reading too quickly and trying to get the hang of tapatalk ..


----------



## Eboeagles (20 Jun 2012)

all I know is that I tried it a couple of times and the 95g bottle was empty in the evening. Got the same solenoid working with an FE and it works - so from my point of view its a no go... but I stand to be corrected.


----------



## chris.m (25 Jul 2012)

Hi Phil,

saw your post only now and am therefore not sure if my reply is still relevant.

In any case, I am using a disposable nano CO2 set from Dennerle with my 60l tank, together with a standard solenoid not specifically designed to go with this kit, but from the same company. This has been running fine over the past six months.  I use 80gr disposable bottles and get about 6 to 7 weeks per bottle on an 8h photoperiod.

What type of tubing were you using between your TMC regulator and the solenoid?  I understand that one should use a special CO2 proof tube able to withstand substantially higher pressures than normal CO2 tubes.  With non-CO2 tubes you apparently risk that much of your CO2 will dissipate through the wall of the tube, without ever arriving in the aquarium. 

So, following the instructions that came with my CO2 kit and the solenoid, I use a short 10cm flexible CO2 tube rated at a max of 7bar between the regulator and the solenoid and a transparent CO2 tube (2bar) between the solenoid and the check valve/bubble-counter/diffusor. Works without flaws.

Chris


----------



## Eboeagles (25 Jul 2012)

Hi Chris,

Thanks - it kind of is - I got rid of the small set and now have an FE. 

I actually think my solenoid is buggered as it seems to decide not to come on and then does etc. also I emptied my FE in 2 weeks on my Fluval Edge so I think its just rubbish and I should replace. I'm currently running my Co2 24 hours.

Re the tubing I've been using the stuff you get from Tankscape which is pretty rigid:

http://www.tankscape.co.uk/co2-and-glassware/tubing

Do you think thats good enough? I only had about 5cm of tubing.

To be honest though what I'd really like is to attach a new solenoid to my reg. Do you know of the fitting? Surely there has to be a standard one as all the connections for the tubing are the same and interchangeable. I should ask in a shop I guess been to all the DIY and plumbing shops around me with no luck...

Cheers,

phil


----------



## chris.m (26 Jul 2012)

Tubes seem fine, so your solenoid seems to be indeed the most likely cause of the problem.

So you just might want to invest in a new one (although they all tend to be rather pricey). I'm not expert enough to know if the fittings are standard across regulators and solenoids of different manufacturers, but I would just call one or two dealers to see what they say.

For example, I saw that at The Green Machine carries this standard solenoid:
http://www.thegreenmachineonline.co...-accessories/m-ventil-standard-solenoid-valve.
I once called them on another issue and got some really good advice.

There are also some combined regulators/solenoids out there, for example:
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/co2-equipment-co2-regulators-and-solenoids-c-194_251.html

Cheers!


----------



## wazuck (20 Sep 2012)

The fittings will either be 1/8 bspp, 1/8 npt, 1/8 bspt. I have just bought an up aqua regulator for 88g bottles and will be buying a solenoid and needle valve to add to it. I'm also building a dual stage regulator with some premium parts so Id you need help I'll be your man.


----------

